# [SUCHE] Titanfall Beta Key PC



## tapferertoaser (14. Februar 2014)

Hi @ all,

hat vielleicht einer einen Beta Key für Titanfall am PC, den er mir kostenfrei überlassen würde ?  Würde mich sehr freuen und der jenige hätte auch was gut bei mir.


----------



## Spoonleg (14. Februar 2014)

leider nicht wenn ja würde ich ihn abgeben, weil bei mir würde es sowieso nicht laufen.
ich suche nach nem key für die xbox, habe mitbekommen das einige die einen für pc haben wollten einen für die xbox bekommen haben es wäre also sehr nett wenn den jemand ab geben könnte der ihn sowieso nicht braucht.


----------



## Spoonleg (14. Februar 2014)

Schau mal hier nach da geht wohl was....

Beitrag Kerusame

lol. ich hab meinen key erschlichen.
aufgrund der vielen kaputten und falschen keys gibts auf help.ea.com ne art schnellverfahren für nen neuen key. der clou an der sache: es wird nicht überprüft, ob man denn überhaupt einen key hatte xD
ich hab mich dort um 3 gemeldet und seit 7 bin ich via origin freigeschalten. HF


----------



## manausvarant (15. Februar 2014)

Jeder ist leider auf die suche, aber ich wunsche euch viel gluck, und das sie es auch kriegen! Ich bin schon auf die liste, wir werden mal in 2 Tagen sehen


----------



## Kaisan (16. Februar 2014)

Ich denke mal, die Suche dürfte mittlerweile ein Ende gefunden haben:

Titanfall: Multiplayer-Shooter startet am heutigen Sonntag in die Open-Beta


----------

